
Chernobyl: Horrifying, masterful television that sears on to your brain - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2019/may/29/chernobyl-horrifying-masterful-television-that-sears-on-to-your-brain
======
whenchamenia
Waiting for the cinematic version of the TVA disaster that released more
radiation than any other event i n the USA. Oh, wait, thats coal.

